# Thank you to the ETHELICAL Show breeders



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wanted to drop a short note, to thank the true Ethical show breeders. It takes so much love, care, and knowledge, and they do it solely for the love of the breed.

They keep are breed strong, do things the right way, and they are out there and I for one am so glad they are. 

Imagne our world without these precious angels, that bring so much delight and love all in one little package.

The Ethical show breeders are out there and I am so very grateful they are.

They stand out, it's not easy what they do, but they do it with alot of hardwork and do things the RIGHT way. 

Bless them and I thank them.

As Carina had said, it's a start that they show, and takes more than that to make them ethical.

They may not be a house hold name, but they are out there, making sure the breed remains, bred to standard, and health being a top priority, as well as where there precious babies are homed.

Thank you ETHICAL show breeders for continuing to make this special breed what it is and continues to be.

They not only love the pups that they breed, but love each of their babies in their care.

They are a very special group all to their own.

And thank you, as some on this very forum, who share their expertise, knoweldge and love for the breed.

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH :heart:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a great post, Christine!!!! I thank them too!!!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Well said Christine!!! I, too, am grateful and thank them as well!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with Christine. Those who work hard to keep the breed strong need some recognition. I respect the people who do this and the fact that we get to enjoy the fruits of their labor. 


They are not Gods, but sometimes we expect them to be.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a wonderful post Christine! I too am very thankful and grateful to all of the Ethical breeders out there!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great post, Christine! Sometimes it's easy to let a few bad apples taint the reputation of all Maltese show breeders. Great reminder that the majority are doing it right and working hard to protect and improve the breed we all love so much.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

A great post, by a GREAT lady. 

Christine, I've said it before - you are the type of person that see's the glass half full, you look for the best in people - and when it's not obvious - you look deeper.

Allie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

allheart said:


> Just wanted to drop a short note, to thank the true Ethical show breeders. It takes so much love, care, and knowledge, and they do it solely for the love of the breed.
> 
> They keep are breed strong, do things the right way, and they are out there and I for one am so glad they are.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Thank you for being there for us. For the wonderful ethical breeders who are on SM I want you to know how I enjoy all the pictures of your precious dogs and the time you have taken to make our breed what it is today


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Good post Christine!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:goodpost: Here, here, Christine. I don't think enough respect is paid to the ethical breeders who's hearts are in the right place, who keep the bar high, who care about the breed and those who care about their dogs and make the Maltese world a better place. Thank you!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:amen:, Christine! Being an ethical show breeder is very hard work, indeed. Club "politics", difficult people, c-sections, and lost litters can take their toll. In my opinion, the showing is the "easy" part. As I told one breeder, it takes "nerves of steel". I speak from experience. Back in the 80's, I was a show-breeder of Silver Persians in CFA and TICA(international). I loved the shows. After a few short years, I learned it was not for me. It was too hard. I had all my cats altered and placed as pets. I salute all ethical breeders. 

Thank you!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you to all ethical show breeders for bringing these fluffy angels into our lives!!:wub: :ThankYou::heart:


----------

